# Selected Sunderland shipping news - 1955



## zelo1954

Saturday 22nd January 1955

River: ALVA CAPE (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; KENILWORTH (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; RWC HOPPER No 2 (repg), Crown’s Slipway; STEYNING (ftg out), Scotia Quay; TIDERACE (ftg out), TORVANGER (ftg out), Manor Quay; BRITISH BUILDER (repg), Palmer’s Hill Quay; ROSEDENE (repg), Austin’s Dock; GREENBATT (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; TIDERANGE (ftg out), MORGENEN (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; RICHARD DE LARRINAGA (ftg out), Southwick Tier; VICTORIA CITY (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; JOHN ORWELL PHILLIPS (ftg out), Pickersgill’s Quay; CHRISTINA PEZAS (ftg out), Short’s Quay; USKMOUTH (ldg), GLANOWEN (ldg), CORMEAD (ldg), SPRAY (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; MR THERM (ldg), Wearmouth; CARDIGANBROOK (wtg ld), White’s Tier; WILLE (wtg ld), Bridge Tier; FRISIAN COAST (dis silver sand), Corporation Quay; DEEDALE (dis cement), Wylam Wharf.

Docks: THOMAS GOULDEN (ftg out), East Quay North; JANECKE NAESS (wtg brkg up), East Quay South; HMS KEDLESTON (ftg out), HMS KELLINGTON (ftg out), East Quay Hendon Dock; AYIA MARKELLA (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; PASS OF BRANDER (repg), Sea Lock; SINGU (brkg up), Young’s Quay; RWC DREDGER No.3 (repg), RWC HOPPER No.32 (repg), RWC Dry Dock; FIREGLOW (ldg), 1 & 2 Staiths; DUIVELAND (ldg), 8 Staiths; CONCORDIA (ldg), 21 Staiths; FALCONER BIRKS (ldg), 22 Staiths; ELSE MULLER (ldg), 23 Staiths; ADAMS BECK (wtg ld), North Warehouse.

WEAR arrivals: ADAMS BECK (London), SPRAY (Aberdeen), DA COSTA (Tees), FRISIAN COAST (Rotterdam via Tyne).
WEAR sailings: QUARTERMAN (Fawley), ICEMAID (London), NOTTINGHAM (Rotterdam), PORT SAINT LOUIS (Le Havre), MURDOCH (London), EILDON (Southampton), THOMAS HARDIE (London), CAROLYN (Civitavecchia), DA COSTA (Hamburg).

TYNE arrivals: CHESHIRE COAST, ZAFIOR, CANTICK HEAD, BRITISH FIDELITY, BRITISH MARQUIS, ALTER CABLE, DENESIDE, CHARLES E ECKLEMANN, BIRDWOOD, WESTBURN, CHELWOOD, HAMPSHIRE COAST, BIRMINGHAM, CORFOSS, NORRIX.
TYNE sailings: CHARLES E ECKLEMANN, RIVER AFTON, HUDSON RIVER, BRITISH PRESTIGE, BRITISH BIRCH, EMSWORTH, DA COSTA, FULHAM IV, YEWCROFT, FLAMMA, BRIXTON, NOVIAN COAST, JIM M., TELLICULA, BOTHNIA, TEESDALE H., PULBOROUGH, ELFRIDA, ALTER CABLE, PINEWOOD, JOHN EVELYN, FRISIAN COAST, LOCHSIDE 2.

SEAHAM arrivals: CORFELL, WANDLE, FLATHOUSE.
SEAHAM sailings: MENDIP, CORFIELD.

TEES arrivals: TEESDALE H., ODILE R., EBAN, AIS NICHOLAS, FRIARGATE, LISBETH M., JOZO, CHELWOOD, VENEENBURG, NEDERLAND, HAMPSHIRE COAST, NORRIX, BEN HEBDEN, ALBION, DIENAN, CHESHIRE COAST, MARGARETHA.


Thursday 24th May 1955

River: LEEDS CITY (ftg out), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; CAPULET (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; KOLLGRIM (repg), ROYAL CROWN (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; RWC CINEMA STAR (repg), Crown’s Slipway; TIDERACE (ftg out), Manor Quay; THISTLEDHU (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; LAVEROCK (repg), Austin’s Dock; BRENT KNOLL (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; THORNABY (ftg out), BORDER REIVER (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; VIGRAFJORD (ftg out), Clark’s Quay; TYRIA (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay), TREVETHOE (repg), Doxford’s Buoys; DEERWOOD (ftg out), Pickersgill’s Quay, RICHMOND QUEEN (ldg), SINGULARITY (ldg), CORDALE (ldg), LADY OLGA (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; SYDENHAM (ldg), Wearmouth; HEMSO (wtg ld), White’s Tier; STANFIELD (repg), Low Buoys; FIRESIDE (wtg ld), Low Tier Rack; HAFNIA (wtg ld), Middle Tier Rack; DEEDALE (dis cement), Wylam Wharf.

Docks: RAMAVA (ldg?), 8? Staiths; WESTBURN (ldg?), 22 Staiths; ALCEO (dis steel and scrap), East Quay South; PASCHOLL (dis potatoes), Leith Wharf; SIR JOHN SNELL (ftg out), CORSTREAM (ftg out), BEARWOOD (ftg out), East Quay North; HMS KEDLESTON (ftg out), HMS KELLINGTON (ftg out), East Quay Hendon Dock; AYIA MARKELLA (ftg out), Sheers’ Quay; JANECKE NAESS (brkg up), Young’s Quay; RWC SANDRAIL (repg), RWC VEDRA (repg), RWC Dry Dock.

WEAR arrivals: HUNZEBORG (Hull), DEEDALE (London), TEESDALE H. (Tyne), PASCHOLL (Rotterdam).
WEAR sailings: TOLWORTH (London), KAUPO (Lisbon), GRETA (Rotterdam), DENWICK HEAD (Hamburg), PERELLE (Guernsey), HUNZEBORG (Thisted), CAPITOL (London), TEESDALE H. (Tyne), FERNDENE (Lowestoft), SPRAY (Aberdeen).

TYNE arrivals: WANDSWORTH, ATAIR, BP DISTRIBUTOR, CHLOE, CYPRIAN COAST, ZEEWAART, WHITFLEET, PASS OF BALMAHA, FOSSDYKE TRADER, AVISBANK, MARNA, TEESDALE H., MARGRETHE, JIM M., PORT LYTTELTON, FRISIAN COAST.
TYNE sailings: WILLE, LEA GRANGE, TEESDALE H., FLAMMA, URANIA GORTHON, NOTTINGHAM, JOHN ORWELL PHILLIPS, CEDARWOOD, FIRELIGHT, HOLDERNOOK, DAVID M., TEESDALE H., GLAMIS, MANTA, SIMULTANEITY, ADRIATIC COAST, FUTURITY, VERNA H., CALTEX VENICE, LEDA.

SEAHAM arrivals: THOMAS HARDIE, REDRIFF, POOLE QUAY, GOSPORT, STABILITY.
SEAHAM sailings: PARKWOOD, JULIET DUFF, ANNO, EDENSIDE, CORFIELD.

HARTLEPOOLS arrivals: CATFORD.
HARTLEPOOLS sailings: BARENDSZ, WANSBECK.

BLYTH arrivals: STEVONIA, HARRY RICHARDSON, REDHALL, DIANA, HARO, GREYFRIARS, GAZELLE, SIMULTANEITY, FUTURITY, SERVIC, HUDSON RIVER, WAIJA.
BLYTH sailings: CORCHESTER, HALCIENCE, BORDE, HOLDERNENE, DENESIDE, FULHAM, ROGATE, CONCORDIA.


Friday 30th September 1955

River: WINSOR (repg), DAVID POLLOCK (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; GRAIGLWYD (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; TEESDALE H. (bunkering), STANFIELD (repg), LEVENWOOD (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; PORTSLADE (ftg out), Scotia Quay; TIDERACE (ftg out), HAUKEFJELL (ftg out), Manor Quay; DONA MYRTO (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; FULHAM II (repg), Austin’s Dock; BEARWOOD (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; BORDER REIVER (ftg out), TIDERANGE (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; TROUTPOOL (ftg out), Clarks’ Quay; DEFENDER (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; SIR JOHSTONE WRIGHT (ftg out), Pickersgill’s Quay; ESPEN (ftg out), Short’s Quay; KAUPO (ldg), WHITFLEET (ldg), GLANOWEN (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; THOMAS HARDIE (ldg), Wearmouth; NAVIEDALE (wtg ld), Long Tier; CAPITOL (wtg dock), White’s Tier; THOMAS LIVESEY (wtg ld), Middle Tier Rack; RUNDAL (dis pit props), Corporation Quay.

Docks: CHESSINGTON (ldg), 22 Staiths; LILY MICHALOS (dis scrap), East Quay South; AKTI HILL (dis coal), East Quay Hendon Dock; MAJFRID (dis DBB), Transit Shed; REALITY (dis moler earth), North Warehouse; LA ORILLA (ftg out), East Quay North; CHARLES H MERZ (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; JANECKE NAESS (brkg up), Young’s Quay; HMS KELLINGTON (ftg out), RWC Dry Dock.

WEAR arrivals: THOMAS LIVESEY, CAPITOL, LEVENWOOD, THOMAS HARDIE, WHITFLEET (London), TEESDALE H., (Tyne).
WEAR sailings: POOLE CHANNEL (Poole), SNA8 (Lisbon), MONICA M. (Lowestoft), ARATON (Hamburg), MICA SAUBER (Horsens), ANNO (Newburgh).

TYNE arrivals: FAIRWOOD ELM, MANTA, SINE BOYE, MICHEL SWENDEN, THEODORE LAURENT, BRAEMAR, CEDARTREE, BRIDGEMAN, HOLDERNIDD, THE PRESIDENT, NOORDKAAP, COLUMBINE, CAPE FRANKLIN, STABILITY, BRITTMARI, TEESDALE H., HACKNEY, BRIMSDOWN, PAMIR, HOGMARSO, CORFELL, SIR DAVID II, UNDEN.
TYNE sailings: TOM, ICEMAID, TEESDALE H., SYDENHAM, SUAVITY, WARRENCOURT, CORFOSS, HUDSON BANK, FULHAM VIII, HEYSHOTT, FRIESLAND, HAMPSHIRE COAST, COLUMBINE, STAVIK, ARBROATH, CONSTANTIA, AMISIA, DASHWOOD, LANCASHIRE COAST, GRETAFIELD, IBERIAN COAST, HENFIELD, ENID MARY, LEDA.

SEAHAM arrivals: DASHWOOD, REGULUS, WARRENCOURT, AMBERLEY, COXWOLD, BROCKLEY.
SEAHAM sailings: AMBERLEY, ASHDENE, ARDINGLY.

HARTLEPOOLS arrivals: DENESIDE, SIRI II, HOLDERNOLL, CORFLOW, THOMAS GOULDEN.
HARTLEPOOLS sailings: HOLDERNOLL, REGULUS, INSISTENCE, FRYKEN.

BLYTH arrivals: CONCORDIA, CORMOUNT, SUNFLEET, STITZERDORF, POMPEY LIGHT, ERIKSBORG, EMSWORTH, ESSEXBROOK, THE DUKE, PANNY, TEMPO, BULGARIA, POLDEN, AMISIA, INSISTENCE, EBBRIX, IBERIAN COAST.
BLYTH sailings: MISTLEY, SONORITY, KOLSATER, ARDGRYSE, HOLDERNITH, AYTON, CORMOAT, HIGHLAND QUEEN, TEMPO, INSISTENCE, JACKONIA.

TEES arrivals: SICILIAN, KIRUNA, AUN, LAIDAURE, PASS OF LENY, LEASPRAY, INGEBORG AHRENS, CATHERINA W., MARIAN M., AVONTUR.
TEES sailings: LAPONIA, ****, EBBRIX, KITTY DANIELSON, LILO FRIEDERICH, HOGMARSO, ALMORA, MIRA, UNDEN, VENEENBERG, MILBOURNE, LISBETH M., ELECTRIC, PASS OF LENY.


----------

